

Colleges: Unknown, Unsung & Unusual (1963) - absconditus
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,830138,00.html

======
tokenadult
Shimer is still unknown (except among some homeschoolers, I think) and still
unsung. Here are some current Common Data Set descriptions of Shimer College:

[http://collegesearch.collegeboard.com/search/CollegeDetail.j...](http://collegesearch.collegeboard.com/search/CollegeDetail.jsp?collegeId=2372)

[http://collegesearch.collegeboard.com/search/CollegeDetail.j...](http://collegesearch.collegeboard.com/search/CollegeDetail.jsp?collegeId=2372&profileId=1)

[http://collegesearch.collegeboard.com/search/CollegeDetail.j...](http://collegesearch.collegeboard.com/search/CollegeDetail.jsp?collegeId=2372&profileId=6)

[http://collegesearch.collegeboard.com/search/CollegeDetail.j...](http://collegesearch.collegeboard.com/search/CollegeDetail.jsp?collegeId=2372&profileId=2)

